# How much weight is too much weight



## carm10 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering how much rock weight is to much in my all glass 55g tank, i have a bunch of river rock that seems to be pretty heavy and was worried about how much my tank could handle. I put a piece of egg crate on the bottom but am still a little worried. I would appreciate some feed back thanks.

Carm,


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

You could fill the tank with rock and it'll hold. The bottom glass is designed to take a tremendous amount of weight, more than you can fit in it. I've never seen a quality tank break just from too much weight, it's almost always an impact.


----------



## PikeNcichlids (Nov 6, 2008)

ya joea is right ... 
cuz right now i have about half my tank filled up with rocks 
and its doing fine ..

just thought you might try this out :
before putting any rocks, gravel or water in the tank... 
i took some duct tape and taped the bottom side of the tank .. from the outside 
i dont know, maybe its just me being paranoid i guess :wink:


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, egg crate on the bottom of the tank (covered w/sub. of course  ) helps spread the weight.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

A couple years ago a member here took a tank to work (a lab)... filled it with small steel balls to the top... and the tank did fine... If you poke around long enough there are pics of the experiment posted on this site somewhere...

I completely agree with Joe, the tank can hold more rock than you can fit into the tank...

I don't usually use eggcrate in my tanks but the times that I do are when I have a ton of rockwork or rock stacked up pretty high... So it sounds like your situation is one of the times I would use it...


----------



## happi_person (Nov 7, 2008)

in fact my 2ft tank randomly commited suicide yesterday  i got a new one just now  i was on my laptop and i heard a big bang I looked around and saw nothing. Then when my extremely slow computer was loading, I went to check up on the p. elongatus my dad moved from his tank to mine, and there was water everywhere!   but my old tank didnt have polystyrene underneath it so yeah


----------

